# Möchte werben auf Aegwynn



## Obiwankenntobi (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
wie der Titel schon sagt würde ich gerne jemanden werben und zwar auf Aegwynn. Dabei würde ich gerne mehrere Charaktere hochziehen, möglichst auf beiden Seiten, die meisten aber in der Allianz. Bei der Anzahl sowie den Klassen richte ich mich vollkommen nach dir. Auch bei der bevorzugten Level-Art (Questen, Dungeons oder BGs) kannst du aussuchen. 

Ein bisschen zu mir: Ich bin 20 Jahre alt und studiere derzeit, außerdem spiele seit Burning Crusade WoW, allerdings mit einem anderen Account. Mit meinem derzeitigen Account spiele ich seit 2 Jahren. Insgesamt habe ich 3 Charaktere auf lvl 90 und hatte in meiner gesamten WoW Zeit ca. 6 auf lvl. 70, 80 bzw. 85 also dem damaligen maximalen Level. 
Allerdings werde ich erst nach den Prüfungen (ca. Anfang August) wieder aktiv anfangen, weshalb ich das werben auf dann verschieben würde. Danach habe ich allerdings für zwei Monate viel Zeit und plane davon viel in Wow zu versenken.

Was ich dir biete:
- *Gold und Taschen*, je nachdem wie viel du brauchst. Bin da relativ flexibel.
- *Jahrelange Erfahrung* (seit Anfang BC)
- *Erfahrung mit jeder Klasse* (außer Krieger, das soll sich aber mit dem werben ändern)
- *Erfahrung mit werbt einen Freund* 
- *Verzauberung, Schneider und alle Sammelberufe auf 600* (also genug Taschen und Verzauberungen)
- Werde mich auf *deine Klassenwahl einstellen*, also falls wir bevorzugt Dungeons machen wähle ich Tank oder Healer
- *Massig Zeit*

Falls du Interesse hast und ab Anfang August Zeit (evtl. schon Mitte Juli), dann melde dich einfach hier oder in Skype (obiwankenntobi). 

Liebe Grüße,
Tobi


----------

